# Multiple EOI with two emails for 189 and 190!



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I have been a silent reader of this forum for a very long time. Now that I eventually have my skill assessed and PTE taken, I am now wondering if someone could shed some light into this- 

Is it okay for me to create 2 EOIs, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 under two different emails? I have read many times that we can go ahead and select "Multiple" options within an EOI but I came to know that if I do not accept 190 for an instance and wait on 189, I would have to wait for 60 days for this to expire. Just so that I could avoid this, I wanted to use 2 emails. Is this okay or is considered unlawful? I am really confused with this and hope any of you lovely people can help me out. Thanks


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for a very long time. Now that I eventually have my skill assessed and PTE taken, I am now wondering if someone could shed some light into this-
> 
> Is it okay for me to create 2 EOIs, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 under two different emails? I have read many times that we can go ahead and select "Multiple" options within an EOI but I came to know that if I do not accept 190 for an instance and wait on 189, I would have to wait for 60 days for this to expire. Just so that I could avoid this, I wanted to use 2 emails. Is this okay or is considered unlawful? I am really confused with this and hope any of you lovely people can help me out. Thanks


Although you can submit two different EOIs, unless you have different name, different date of birth and maybe skill assessment number, it is actually not hard for DIBP and the states to find out when they query the pool.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for a very long time. Now that I eventually have my skill assessed and PTE taken, I am now wondering if someone could shed some light into this-
> 
> Is it okay for me to create 2 EOIs, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 under two different emails? I have read many times that we can go ahead and select "Multiple" options within an EOI but I came to know that if I do not accept 190 for an instance and wait on 189, I would have to wait for 60 days for this to expire. Just so that I could avoid this, I wanted to use 2 emails. Is this okay or is considered unlawful? I am really confused with this and hope any of you lovely people can help me out. Thanks


Hello,

There is no problem in creating two EOI's. You can even use the same email address. According to SkillSelect, you can create multiple EOI's, the only requirement is that you provide the correct information because after invite you have to prove the information you provided in the EOI.

Regards


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> Although you can submit two different EOIs, unless you have different name, different date of birth and maybe skill assessment number, it is actually not hard for DIBP and the states to find out when they query the pool.


I absolutely get that and I have no issues with that. All I am trying to do is have both my options open. Ideally, I want to apply under 189 but lets say, I get an invite for 190 first and let it lapse under a different email, my 189 is still out there, right? Or is that EOI suspended as well? I mean, it is kinda confusing.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is no problem in creating two EOI's. You can even use the same email address. According to SkillSelect, you can create multiple EOI's, the only requirement is that you provide the correct information because after invite you have to prove the information you provided in the EOI.
> 
> Regards


Here is my question: I have applied for a SS from NSW. Now, the NSW website says that I have 14 days to accept and send my application through. So then, is my EOI suspended/freezes at this point or am I still waiting for an invitation and then I have 60 days? What happens when I send my application through for the state and I still decide that I want to proceed under 189? I hope I am making myself clear. I want to understand 2 things here- 

1. How does the system suspend my EOI under a different email? Just by my name, DOB and all that? Once an invite for one is received, does the other one freeze too?

2. Can I change my mind to go back to 189 even after NSW approves and I send my application through, i.e. before I am officially invited by DIBP to lodge the visa?


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

stamang said:


> Here is my question: I have applied for a SS from NSW. Now, the NSW website says that I have 14 days to accept and send my application through. So then, is my EOI suspended/freezes at this point or am I still waiting for an invitation and then I have 60 days? What happens when I send my application through for the state and I still decide that I want to proceed under 189? I hope I am making myself clear. I want to understand 2 things here-
> 
> 1. How does the system suspend my EOI under a different email? Just by my name, DOB and all that? Once an invite for one is received, does the other one freeze too?
> 
> 2. Can I change my mind to go back to 189 even after NSW approves and I send my application through, i.e. before I am officially invited by DIBP to lodge the visa?


1. Each EOI is treated individually, the system does not suspend on the basis of you email address.

2. Yes, your 189 EOI will be separate and can continue even if you receive an approval from NSW.

Just don't apply for multiple visa after receiving multiple invites.

Regards

PS Beware, above mentioned is my opinion after researching on the forum, it may be wrong.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> 1. Each EOI is treated individually, the system does not suspend on the basis of you email address.
> 
> 2. Yes, your 189 EOI will be separate and can continue even if you receive an approval from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for clarifying. One final thing- So, after NSW approval and me accepting it, do I get the choice to go with 190/189 at my discretion or is it mandatory to go with NSW since I accepted it within 14 days and received an invitation under that? Thanks.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hey, thanks for clarifying. One final thing- So, after NSW approval and me accepting it, do I get the choice to go with 190/189 at my discretion or is it mandatory to go with NSW since I accepted it within 14 days and received an invitation under that? Thanks.


You can choose to apply for visa with NSW EOI invite or not. Your 189 EOI thread will be separate.

Please read the disclaimer in the above post. This is my opinion, which I formed after researching on the forum and SkillSelect website. I can not claim, I am hundred percent sure. The SkillSelect may do something to people who have applied for multiple EOIs, but we haven't heard any case like that on this forum.

Regards


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> You can choose to apply for visa with NSW EOI invite or not. Your 189 EOI thread will be separate.
> 
> Please read the disclaimer in the above post. This is my opinion, which I formed after researching on the forum and SkillSelect website. I can not claim, I am hundred percent sure. The SkillSelect may do something to people who have applied for multiple EOIs, but we haven't heard any case like that on this forum.
> 
> Regards


That is quite okay, mate. Don't worry- I am not going to cling on your words and come back to you later.  I appreciate your initiative to even bother replying until now. I just do not want to do something that is unlawful just to enhance my chances. I am not in a rush at all-just want to do things the right way but do not want to miss on an opportunity either. Anyways, since the website does not say anything specific as to lodging multiple EOIs and whether we can/can't do it and especially the fact that multiple options can be selected within one EOI makes it pretty obvious that it should not be a big deal. I will leave it the way it is for now and hope to receive an invite soon. Thanks a ton


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog

And this is the blog from immigration itself- On 2- It says- Myth 2 – I can’t submit an EOI for more than one visa.

You will be able to submit an EOI for one, a few or all skilled visas in the one EOI. You do not need to submit multiple EOIs.

SkillSelect is a free online service, and by expressing interest in more than one skilled visa, you could increase your chances of being found by a state or territory government or employer who needs your skills.

This should make it clear that it is okay. The only reason I was concerned is coz I have used 2 email address and I have read people saying that once an invite is received, you will have to leave it for 60 days to lapse. I thought that creating two under two emails could just save that time if I can have my 189 carry on the side.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

stamang said:


> Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog
> 
> And this is the blog from immigration itself- On 2- It says- Myth 2 – I can’t submit an EOI for more than one visa.
> 
> ...


I have done the same thing to keep my options open so that I can choose at the time of invite and not have to wait 60 days time period to lapse in case of 190 invite. Anyway good luck, Hopefully, we will receive invites soon.

Regards


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for a very long time. Now that I eventually have my skill assessed and PTE taken, I am now wondering if someone could shed some light into this-
> 
> Is it okay for me to create 2 EOIs, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 under two different emails? I have read many times that we can go ahead and select "Multiple" options within an EOI but I came to know that if I do not accept 190 for an instance and wait on 189, I would have to wait for 60 days for this to expire. Just so that I could avoid this, I wanted to use 2 emails. Is this okay or is considered unlawful? I am really confused with this and hope any of you lovely people can help me out. Thanks


Can anyone else share their experience with the above as well?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

stamang said:


> Can anyone else share their experience with the above as well?


I had 3 EOIs at the same time, 189, 190 (vic) , 190 (nsw). I got SS from vic and withdrew another 2 eoi. 

Its not unlawful to have multiple EOI, and yes, i had all three with different email ids. 

Cheers.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> I had 3 EOIs at the same time, 189, 190 (vic) , 190 (nsw). I got SS from vic and withdrew another 2 eoi.
> 
> Its not unlawful to have multiple EOI, and yes, i had all three with different email ids.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi there, may I ask did u had 3 EOI for 1 occupations or 2 ?? 

I logged in my EOI and I cant find anywhere the button to creat another EOI under 1 skill select account. So I must creat another email if I want to lodge for another EOI right ? 

Thank you verymuch !!!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

boo2013 said:


> Hi there, may I ask did u had 3 EOI for 1 occupations or 2 ??
> 
> I logged in my EOI and I cant find anywhere the button to creat another EOI under 1 skill select account. So I must creat another email if I want to lodge for another EOI right ?
> 
> Thank you verymuch !!!


3 EOIs for same occupation, but different subclass and States. 

Yes, I had created 3 EOIs with different email addresses.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

rajrajinin said:


> 3 EOIs for same occupation, but different subclass and States.
> 
> Yes, I had created 3 EOIs with different email addresses.


thank u so much !


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.

It is clear from skill select website that we can create multiple EOI's. My question is

1) if i submit EOI for 190 and it got invited does it freezes my 189 EOI for 60 days(Please note that i have created 2 eoi's for 189 and 190 respectively)

2) Is there any case seen like 2 invitations for 2 different visa with in 60 days time frame??

stamang and PakHiker could you please share your experience. it is very important for me. Please understand.


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

stamang said:


> Can anyone else share their experience with the above as well?


Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.

It is clear from skill select website that we can create multiple EOI's. My question is

1) if i submit EOI for 190 and it got invited does it freezes my 189 EOI for 60 days(Please note that i have created 2 eoi's for 189 and 190 respectively)

2) Is there any case seen like 2 invitations for 2 different visa with in 60 days time frame??

stamang and PakHiker could you please share your experience. it is very important for me. Please understand.


----------



## KidCalledV (7 mo ago)

rajrajinin said:


> I had 3 EOIs at the same time, 189, 190 (vic) , 190 (nsw). I got SS from vic and withdrew another 2 eoi.
> 
> Its not unlawful to have multiple EOI, and yes, i had all three with different email ids.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, 
I'd like to know how you submitted multiple EOIs? Was it through different email IDs or using the same login to create multiple EOI numbers?

The process seems a little confusing to me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KidCalledV said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to know how you submitted multiple EOIs? Was it through different email IDs or using the same login to create multiple EOI numbers?
> 
> The process seems a little confusing to me.
> ...


You can use the same email id for multiple eois
Cheers


----------



## ben.degryse91 (4 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have been invited for a 189 visa but MAY HAVE made a mistake in my EOI. I am aware I cannot lodge another EOI until I either accept, withdraw or let this invitation expire in my Skillselect account. Am I allowed to make a new Skillselect account to lodge an updated EOI while I figure out whether or not I actually made a mistake towards my current invitation? I just do not want to risk wasting a month in case I cannot apply based on my current invitation... Kind regards, Ben


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ben.degryse91 said:


> Hey guys, I have been invited for a 189 visa but MAY HAVE made a mistake in my EOI. I am aware I cannot lodge another EOI until I either accept, withdraw or let this invitation expire in my Skillselect account. Am I allowed to make a new Skillselect account to lodge an updated EOI while I figure out whether or not I actually made a mistake towards my current invitation? I just do not want to risk wasting a month in case I cannot apply based on my current invitation... Kind regards, Ben


If everyone who is invited starts making a new EOI, then what’s the use of freezing the eoi for 60 days?
Consult a Mara agent before taking a decision 
Cheers


----------



## ben.degryse91 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> If everyone who is invited starts making a new EOI, then what’s the use of freezing the eoi for 60 days? Consult a Mara agent before taking a decision Cheers


 Thanks for your quick reply! I assume they freeze the EOI for 60 days so that it cannot be updated, whereas a completely new EOI would put people back in the queue all over again so perhaps nothing wrong with that so thought Id ask. cheers


----------



## Zeusaussy (3 mo ago)

ben.degryse91 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! I assume they freeze the EOI for 60 days so that it cannot be updated, whereas a completely new EOI would put people back in the queue all over again so perhaps nothing wrong with that so thought Id ask. cheers


Did you figure this this out as I am in the same rut ?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

ben.degryse91 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! I assume they freeze the EOI for 60 days so that it cannot be updated, whereas a completely new EOI would put people back in the queue all over again so perhaps nothing wrong with that so thought Id ask. cheers


Hey mate, just curious- what the actual error is in your EOI


----------

